# Appendix 2 for Fiance Visa



## Delirium (Sep 9, 2012)

I am a bit confused on one of the questions for Appendix 2 on my fiance visa. 

1.16 If you are an unmarried or same sex partner, have you been living in a relationship akin to marriage or a civil partnership?

yes, no, not applicable - if yes provide details of how long you have been in a relationship akin to marriage/civil partnership with your sponsor.

and

1.19 Have you lived with your sponsor in a relationship akin to marriage or civil partnership at any time (including since your wedding or civil partnership ceremony)?

yes, no - if no then give reasons why you have never lived together.



I went to visit my fiance in the UK from February-July on a tourist visa. Do I say yes for the first question, and then what do I put for the second as it is somewhat the same?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Delirium said:


> I am a bit confused on one of the questions for Appendix 2 on my fiance visa.
> 
> 1.16 If you are an unmarried or same sex partner, have you been living in a relationship akin to marriage or a civil partnership?
> 
> yes, no, not applicable - if yes provide details of how long you have been in a relationship akin to marriage/civil partnership with your sponsor.


Answer N/A as you are applying for a fiancé visa.



> 1.19 Have you lived with your sponsor in a relationship akin to marriage or civil partnership at any time (including since your wedding or civil partnership ceremony)?
> 
> yes, no - if no then give reasons why you have never lived together.
> 
> I went to visit my fiance in the UK from February-July on a tourist visa. Do I say yes for the first question, and then what do I put for the second as it is somewhat the same?


You can either answer Yes or No. If Yes, put the time you spent together in UK on your previous visit. If No, just say you are a fiancé.

You have to answer these questions creatively as it's one form is for all categories of people - fiancé(e), unmarried partner, prospective civil partner etc.
Either way, it doesn't affect your application.


----------

